# Have oak trim everywhere, what paint on walls?



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Reds or greens might work. No gray. Commit to a solid color. 

My first move would be to ask the fiance what she thinks. Then go the paint store and pick up some sample chip books to hold next to the wood. Furniture, flooring and drapes will also come into play.


----------



## George Z (Mar 15, 2005)

I would paint the trim, but that's just a preference.
There is almost no turning back if you do paint it, so think hard.
Stay away from cool colours if you keep the oak (like grey and blue).


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

if i were to paint the trim, what would be the best way to go about it. I assume I'd want to pull it off, rough sand it, prime it, and give it a coat of gloss or semi-gloss? 
I dunno, painting all this trim and the correlating woodwork, (doors, banisters, etc...) would take a LONG time, maybe I'll just live with it for now.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

This is a project you could do a room at a time maybe.

You don't necessarily have to pull the trim. Invest in a "runner" drop cloth and some sanding sponges. A sponge with fine on one side and medium on the other will work well for you. Just degloss and prime.

As for railings and spindles, you can get a mini roller to apply the paint and then brush it out while it's wet. Same for doors, or you can just roll the paint on the doors it that finish is what you like.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Painting oak can be very, very difficult if you want to eliminate all signs of the grain and get a very clean, uniform surfce.

It will take a lot of preparation, sanding, priming, sanding painting, sanding, painting, etc.

Just to get an idea, remove a piece of oak trim with a finish on it. Make a try at doing it right and you will have an idea what you will be in for.

I did it and finally got what I wanted after a lot of work. I am very happy with the appearance. Next time, I would be tempted to go with new trim and paint before installing. - A lot less mess!


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd leave the wood as I like the look. Remember once you paint it you can't go back and oak trim is a couple dollars a foot for even the simplest molding. 
For color darker reds look good as well as darker greens, some blues would look good as well.


----------

